# Serbian/Croatian (BCS): fish is better than chicken



## kloie

how would I say the following in serbian and croatian?
your friend should know that fish is better than chicken.
by the way the friend is a female.


----------



## polskajason

Tvoja prijateljica bi trebala znati da riba je bolja od piletine. (I'm assuming you're talking about the foods...)


----------



## Duya

polskajason said:


> Tvoja prijateljica bi trebala znati da *je* riba bolja od piletine.



+Tiny correction. Our rules of clitic placement are not the simplest ones in the world indeed...


----------



## Orlin

Možda bi bilo korisno pomenuti varijante s upotrebom _da+prezent _ili s alternativnim načinom izražavanja poredbe:
1. Tvoja prijateljica bi trebala _da zna _da je riba bolja od piletine. (Meni ne zvuči dobro s ovim 2 _da_ u takvoj blizini.)
2. Tvoja prijateljica bi trebala znati da je riba bolja _nego piletina_. (Ja ne vidim probleme u ovoj varijanti.)


----------



## yael*

Pa zar se ne kaže (barem na srpskom) - _trebalo bi_?
*Tvoja prijateljica bi trebalo da zna da je riba bolja od piletine. 
*ja bih tako rekla.


----------



## Orlin

O problemu "lična ili bezlična upotreba _trebati_" vidite ovaj topik.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> O problemu "lična ili bezlična upotreba _trebati_" vidite ovaj topik.


Sećam se tog topika i čini mi se da samo potvrđuje ono što sam gore napisala. U srpskom je "trebala sam" neispravno. Možda se nešto promenilo poslednjih godina i možda je sad prihvatljivo i trebalo, trebala, itd., ali meni to ne zvuči lepo, ni u duhu srpskog jezika, ergo, ja to ne koristim, ostaje verna na staromodnom bezličnom obliku.


----------



## kloie

okej Hvala svima.


----------



## polskajason

Duya said:


> +Tiny correction. Our rules of clitic placement are not the simplest ones in the world indeed...



Thank you!


----------



## Krvavica

In everyday Croatian one can say "frendica" for a female friend. For a male friend, ti is "frend". Obviously, we are using English words, only as they are spoken. 

So, you can say in everyday Croatian: "Tvoja frendica/prijateljica bi trebala znati da je riba bolja od piletine".


----------

